# Silverstone TDO3-Lite Sperrliche Anleitung keine Antworten seitens Hersteller



## 1708er (1. Januar 2017)

Hallo PCGH Community,

habe mir eine KompaktWakü von Silverstone für folgenden PC besorgt:

MB: Asrock X58 Extreme
CPU: I7-950 @[OC] 3,9GHZ
Ram:16GB
GPU: Radeon HD6850 von Sapphire
Netzteil: 430Watt 80+

Nun steht hier, dass es blaue UND weise indikator LED's gibt aber nicht was sie bedeuten hat jemand von euch ahnung?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Chimera (1. Januar 2017)

Frag mich grad, wo du das gelesen hast, denn ich hab mir grad mal die Manuals aller Tundra Modelle der aktuellen Serie angeguckt und da wird nirgends was von LED erwähnt. Wobei ich in Reviews nun gelesen hab, dass diese LED wohl nix aussagt und eher ein Look-Feature ist. Zitat: "It’s nicely finished and features a nice logo on the top with some small blue LED indicators just behind the logo for some added flair." -> SilverStone Tundra Series TD03-Lite AIO CPU Cooler Review | eTeknix. Denke mal, dass auch deshalb nix spezifisches im Manual steht, weil es eben gar nix aussagt. Wäre es eine Funktion, sprich  weiss für Pumpe dreht nicht und blau für Pumpe ok, dann würd es auch im Manual erklärt werden. Wenn es aber nur ein Beleuchtungsgimmick ist, dann ist es vernachlässigbar und wird vom Hersteller auch nicht gross erwähnt.
Mir stellt sich grad nur selber die Frage: wechselt es von selbst die Farbe oder kann man dies einstellen, denn dazu steht ja leider auch nix. Wobei man sagen muss, ist leider typisch Silverstone, deren Manuals sind ganz allgemein eher für Minimalisten gedacht.


----------



## mickythebeagle (1. Januar 2017)

Das hängt von der Serien Nummer ab welche Farbe leuchtet.

Bis zur *BT16400256* leuchtet der Block im Betrieb* blau, *ab der* BT16400257* leuchtet der Block* weiß



*


----------

